# Viper 5706x (NO) Heavy Gauge Harness



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

Friends,

My mind tells me that, besides the Remote start, my Viper 5706x will work without the heavy gauge harness connected. Am I not considering all variables?

I am not really a remote start kinda guy (unless I move back to the east coast) and my little 30 amp soldering iron will not heat those large wires.

Will it work?


----------



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

UPDATE !!
I have the 5706x installed without the heavy gauge wires nor any of the other wires associated with remote start like tachand brake and it arms and disarms, I have not yet tested all of the triggers nor have I programed it, I will be doing that after I take a break.


----------

